# Dragon Ball Z/Street Fighter



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Any fans of DBZ or SF? I just posted a story I was writing. Characters from both worlds are in it. You can read the story here. Tell me what you think. I don't know if I will continue it though since it looks like it will be over 100 pages long, damn.

http://darkakuma84.blogspot.com/2011/12/dragon-ball-z-meets-street-fighter.html


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I loved it. I think you should keep at it. The plot has a lot of potential. I wasn't sure how well the two series would work together but damn, you nailed it. The classic Chi Chi scene was hilarious. The Vegeta twist as well as Goku and Ryu's relationship caught my interest.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

So basically, you want a fighting game which has men yelling at increasingly loud intervals for 30 minutes straight and then an announcing yelling "NEXT TIME ON DRAGONBALL STREET FIGHTER!!!"


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Why does Piccolo think immediately of Cell? That's a nit of useless information, unless you're foreshadowing that Cell will appear, in which case, why Cell?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Why does Piccolo think immediately of Cell? That's a nit of useless information, unless you're foreshadowing that Cell will appear, in which case, why Cell?


this takes place right after they kill Cell. like a day or two.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I really don't like Street Fighter at all. So I'm nitpicking lmao (this is just me so don't take personally dude) I know you had to scale them down a bit but seriously, Ken did that to Picollo? specially post Cell game's Picollo. I mean Freezer saga Picollo was already stronger than Freezer (1st form) which was a planet buster, so like the DBZ warriors took a huge power down just from that scene. Krillin would have been a better choice imo. 

It also bothered me how Goku answered "Well, I'm a Saiyan" when asked about flying. It had no relevance whatsoever, anyone in the DBZ universe could fly hell Videl can fly, and Goku really couldn't care less if he was Saiyan or just a human. its just something he never says, it was too out of character for me. not to mention how he casually said he was born in planet Vegeta, Goku would have said that his grandfather raised him up in the mountains first then blah blah discovered that he was a Saiyan blah blah blah something along those lines would have sounded more natural...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Cynical said:


> I really don't like Street Fighter at all. So I'm nitpicking lmao (this is just me so don't take personally dude) I know you had to scale them down a bit but seriously, Ken did that to Picollo? specially post Cell game's Picollo. I mean Freezer saga Picollo was already stronger than Freezer (1st form) which was a planet buster, so like the DBZ warriors took a huge power down just from that scene. Krillin would have been a better choice imo.
> 
> It also bothered me how Goku answered "Well, I'm a Saiyan" when asked about flying. It had no relevance whatsoever, anyone in the DBZ universe could fly hell Videl can fly, and Goku really couldn't care less if he was Saiyan or just a human. its just something he never says, it was too out of character for me. not to mention how he casually said he was born in planet Vegeta, Goku would have said that his grandfather raised him up in the mountains first then blah blah discovered that he was a Saiyan blah blah blah something along those lines would have sounded more natural...


Well yeah, but we're talking about a series in which a Saiyan can't dodge a slow moving ball of power.

Soooo...


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Chris2012 said:


> Well yeah, but we're talking about a series in which a Saiyan can't dodge a slow moving ball of power.
> 
> Soooo...


Well it's pretty awesome that Ken dodged this...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Cynical said:


> Well it's pretty awesome that Ken dodged this...


it just means you don't know what SF is capable of, Akuma, Bison, Gouken, Ryu, Ken, etc... Only reason why DBZ characters are so powerful is thanks to the time chamber. plus the sensu beans, wishes from the dragon to come back from the death, the fusion, without all of this they wouldn't be the same.There is an android character in SF Alpha, takes everybody's power, Ryu still defeats him after his own power was also taken.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

It's possible I'm underestimating SF, but it is also possible your also severely underestimating DBZ. so I have to disagree about a few things in your statements. 

First of all the Time chamber means nothing at this point since the example I showed was a time before the Time chamber was used to which we can already see that DBZ out classes SF. 

Second sensu beans were hardly a game breaker since Goku/someone else only gives it to people who are already near death to which after they just stand in the by lines, and if I remember it correctly Goku gave one to Cell as well in the Cell games thus evening the odds it has no factor in the fight. also at the time the cat thing already stopped its production.

Third I really don't see the relevance of them coming back to life giving any advantages in a fight. They do die a lot that's definitely a given but its not like they come back to life in the middle of a fight when the enemy is almost dead and exhausted giving them a edge against them... sure they get training but what's so bad about that? its still them training to get stronger no magical whatever that grants them a power boost with no work. I'm pretty sure Ryu gets training/trains as well. 

Forth yes Fusion does make them hell of a lot stronger but it never becomes a deciding factor against their foe (aside that one movie) in the end they still beat the enemy unfused and it was only introduced in the Buu saga.

I'd like to make something clear, I'm not trying to stomp on your creativity. You are free to write whatever you want as I said in my original post I'm just nitpicking that's all, I didn't come to argue, I didn't come to say SF sucks. I am just being realistic here nothing more... This kind of response might stem from the fact that I have seen so much crap about "Oh Naruto kick Goku's ***" "Oh Madara beats Goku easy" "Oh Goku get's his *** handed to him" I just don't want to add SF to that list... its fine if you love Naruto and hate DBZ but don't go saying **** just because you don't like the other show (not talking about you) be fair and give credit to were power is at that's all (again I'm not talking about you). 

sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Cynical said:


> snip


The problem with Dragonball Z is that there is really no standard measurement for power. Sure, there probably is an *implied* standard, but it's only concept. So, the problem is that there are so many inconsistencies that it really turns me off personally.

Of course, these inconsistencies lie in the fact that the writers need to create drama. For instance, Super Saiyans seem almost overpowered... until they actually get into a fight.

It's a constant build-up with DBZ. 
1. Super strong enemy #1 shows up
2. Goku reaches unbelievable power level to kill #1
3. Even more powerful enemy #2 shows up
4. Goku reaches Super Saiyan to kill enemy
5. SUPER SUPER powerful enemy #3 shows up
5. You get the idea.

Honestly, I was so disappointed with Goku at Super Saiyan IV. I felt like he was underpowered. I wanted him to be the ultimate being, unstoppable. But drama is the reason he came across so weak against Baby. That's my opinion at least.

As for merging SF and DBZ, that's really not feasible since the two shows have different standards on how to handle what the defining characteristic for powerful is. DBZ is a constant growth of power per character, not to mention massive amount of power gained within a small amount of time. And I don't really know much about SF, but it seems to be more realistic to true martial arts (at least compared to DBZ). So, it doesn't really work out unless the writer (OP) can create a standard measurement of power and how it varies from character to character.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

There is already a game out there called _Dragon Ball Z: Hyper Dimension_ for the Super Nintendo.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> There is already a game out there called _Dragon Ball Z: Hyper Dimension_ for the Super Nintendo.


I loved that game, I remember playing it back when I had a super Famicom emulator. The hardest level was the one, where you had to fight fat buu in the air as ss3 Goku. But yeah, of all the super famicom DBZ, that one was my favorite.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> I loved that game, I remember playing it back when I had a super Famicom emulator. The hardest level was the one, where you had to fight fat buu in the air as ss3 Goku. But yeah, of all the super famicom DBZ, that one was my favorite.


Actually, the hardest one for me is the very last bonus fight you get if you beat the story mode without using any of the Senzu Beans. But Fat Buu was an arse because he would never stop trying to turn me into a cookie.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Actually, the hardest one for me is the very last bonus fight you get if you beat the story mode without using any of the Senzu Beans. But Fat Buu was an arse because he would never stop trying to turn me into a cookie.


Oh, yeah I completely forgot about the hidden battles with the fusion characters. Man thinking about those games takes me back.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> Oh, yeah I completely forgot about the hidden battles with the fusion characters. Man thinking about those games takes me back.


All I ever play are the old school games. Fortunate that I grew up with the fourth generation of gaming. Thus SNES is my favorite, followed by NES, PlayStation, and Genesis.

I'm not a fan of most games of today. Too much controversy.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Chris2012 said:


> The problem with Dragonball Z is that there is really no standard measurement for power. Sure, there probably is an *implied* standard, but it's only concept. So, the problem is that there are so many inconsistencies that it really turns me off personally.
> 
> Of course, these inconsistencies lie in the fact that the writers need to create drama. For instance, Super Saiyans seem almost overpowered... until they actually get into a fight.
> 
> ...


Actually the inconsistencies that I think you're thinking about aren't that many... I think anyway. Not a lot of people know this but GT and the DBZ movies aren't cannon meaning they aren't technically part of the real DBZ universe. It is due to the simple fact that they were never made by Akira Toriyama (the creator of DBZ) those were just made up stories by toei or bandai or whatever but in truth they were never part of the manga...

So Super Saiyan 4 technically doesn't exist and GT was definitely the poorest of them all the people who made that commited so many inconsistencies, the best example was with Gohan. Though I did like the ending and how they made a lot of mini bosses before revealing the real enemy.

Fun fact; Goku is not the strongest character/hero by the end of DBZ, that title goes to Mystic Gohan.... which GT butchered because Goku was more popular with the fans.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cynical said:


> Fun fact; Goku is not the strongest character/hero by the end of DBZ, that title goes to Mystic Gohan.... which GT butchered because Goku was more popular with the fans.


I've also read that Akira Toryiama originally wanted to slowly make Gohan the main character, but the fans wanted Goku so he kept him around.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Cynical said:


> Actually the inconsistencies that I think you're thinking about aren't that many... I think anyway. Not a lot of people know this but GT and the DBZ movies aren't cannon meaning they aren't technically part of the real DBZ universe. It is due to the simple fact that they were never made by Akira Toriyama (the creator of DBZ) those were just made up stories by toei or bandai or whatever but in truth they were never part of the manga...
> 
> So Super Saiyan 4 technically doesn't exist and GT was definitely the poorest of them all the people who made that commited so many inconsistencies, the best example was with Gohan. Though I did like the ending and how they made a lot of mini bosses before revealing the real enemy.
> 
> Fun fact; Goku is not the strongest character/hero by the end of DBZ, that title goes to Mystic Gohan.... which GT butchered because Goku was more popular with the fans.


It doesn't matter. The same inconsistencies exist with Goku at Super Saiyan III when he fought Buu. And if you disagree, then I ask you... who's stronger - Vegeto, Goku SS3, or Buu?

That question is absolutely impossible to answer. The writers create long, drawn out fights JUST for story purposes. The power levels of DBZ characters are ALL relative to who they're fighting.

Because let's face it, if Frieza could blow up an entire planet with his power ball, then Goku SS3 could easily and ACCIDENTLY blow up multiple planets with one fraction of his power.

So the fact that the earth still exists after Frieza is testament to the fact that power levels aren't even remotely true to a standard. And therein lies the major inconsistency of DBZ. DBGT doesn't matter.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

The Silent 1 said:


> I've also read that Akira Toryiama originally wanted to slowly make Gohan the main character, but the fans wanted Goku so he kept him around.


That's because Gohan is a little b*tch. He reminds me of Hope from FFXIII.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Dragon Ball GT was like watching the Rugrats. It only got good until the end.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

> I've also read that Akira Toryiama originally wanted to slowly make Gohan the main character, but the fans wanted Goku so he kept him around.


Precisely, that's why in GT they made Gohan into a somewhat minor character (cough fan service cough cough).



Chris2012 said:


> It doesn't matter. The same inconsistencies exist with Goku at Super Saiyan III when he fought Buu. And if you disagree, then I ask you... who's stronger - Vegeto, Goku SS3, or Buu?


Lol I can actually answer that SS3 Goku was only a little powerful that fat Buu (fat Buu's powerlevel was 460,000,000 something while Goku's was I think 520,000,000 or something, sorry its been a while) the problem with their fight was Goku had just discovered SS3 at the time and has yet to master it. it eats up so much power just to transform into Goku couldn't keep the transformation long enough and with Fat Buu's insane regeneration rate and infinite energy the fight would have lasted longer than Goku's time on earth allowed... not to mention Goku wanted to give earth a replacement hero because he originally planned to stay dead (Trunks and Goten).

A common misconception is that Kid Buu was the strongest Buu form but that's not true because Super Buu (with Gohan and Gotrunks) (can't remember the exact power level) was the strongest. When Goku/Vegeta took out Gohan, Trunks, etc who were acting as his power source his power level went down by a huge margin and went back to its original primal self. Not to say Kid Buu wasn't the deadliest and most dangerous form (because it was a screaming lunatic that didn't care for anything even it own safety) but he definitely was not the strongest Buu. (500,000,000 if I remember it correctly).

Oh God I never realize how much of a geek I am till now... I actually have some more to say but I don't have the time right now or the self respect to further prove my newly discovered Geekyness LMAO.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I also don't like the idea of power level, I mean what exactly does this measure? How powerful you are? What if someone is very powerful and possesses no fighting skills? What if someone has a different kind of power and fighting skills? How can you measure Professor's X's powers? He uses telepathy. How would the Raging Demon move be measured? It sends you directly to hell.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> I also don't like the idea of power level, I mean what exactly does this measure? How powerful you are? What if someone is very powerful and possesses no fighting skills? What if someone has a different kind of power and fighting skills? How can you measure Professor's X's powers? He uses telepathy. How would the Raging Demon move be measured? It sends you directly to hell.


It basically measures energy, like when Goku and Piccolo were fighting Raditz, and Goku was charging up a Kamehameha, Raditz saw on his scouter that his power level was increasing, but afterwards it dropped because he had shot it, same with Gohan when he headbutts Raditz, he used up his energy propelling himself towards Raditz


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cynical said:


> also at the time the cat thing already stopped its production.


I think his name is Kor'in or something along those lines


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Cynical said:


> Precisely, that's why in GT they made Gohan into a somewhat minor character (cough fan service cough cough).
> 
> Lol I can actually answer that SS3 Goku was only a little powerful that fat Buu (fat Buu's powerlevel was 460,000,000 something while Goku's was I think 520,000,000 or something, sorry its been a while) the problem with their fight was Goku had just discovered SS3 at the time and has yet to master it. it eats up so much power just to transform into Goku couldn't keep the transformation long enough and with Fat Buu's insane regeneration rate and infinite energy the fight would have lasted longer than Goku's time on earth allowed... not to mention Goku wanted to give earth a replacement hero because he originally planned to stay dead (Trunks and Goten).
> 
> ...


I don't know why you feel like a geek. This is a show I grew up on. Honestly, as much as I've tried to like anime, I just CANNOT get into it. Period. End of discussion. I have given anime my best shot at enjoying it, and I just cannot.

I feel very disappointed in a way. I feel like the "geeks" who enjoy anime have an appreciation that I will never possess. They have a passion for it that I just fail to understand.

I feel like anime is too melodramatic. That's a big problem, from my perspective. But with that being said, I've honestly longed to enjoy it. Believe it or not, I have a whole shelf full of anime shows that I haven't even watched. I have every season of Bleach sitting on my shelf. I've only seen three episodes. I spent so much money on all the Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood blu-ray that have been released. I only made it to season two. I have all seasons of DBZ, which I loved watching as a kid. And that means a lot to me. It's the only anime show I truly enjoyed. It wasn't until just recently that I dreadfully finished the DBGT series. I hated it beyond belief. I had such high expectations. I know it's not from the same creator of DBZ, but still... I wanted to see more of what I imaged a SSIV would be.

Hell, I even have a couple of season of Naruto that I never even tried watching. Code Geass is on my shelf, too. Never watched it.

I seriously seriously tried. And I'm disappointed that I'm not a geek. haha

[Edit: I'm drunk right now. So my post my be influenced by my BAC. ROFL]


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't ever get into comic books. The drawings from Marvel Comics look very good, but it's boring to me to read them, I like to watch DBZ. The best cartoons from marvel that I've seen are wolverine vs hulk and hulk vs thor but both of them always end up being for children with comic scenes with deadpool, unlike DBZ where there is a lot of action and graphic scenes.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> I can't ever get into comic books. The drawings from Marvel Comics look very good, but it's boring to me to read them, I like to watch DBZ. The best cartoons from marvel that I've seen are wolverine vs hulk and hulk vs thor but both of them always end up being for children with comic scenes with deadpool, unlike DBZ where there is a lot of action and graphic scenes.


 I liked the Deadpool scenes, they keep it from being too serious, and there are some comics that are graphic, if the read the Ultimate X-Men there are some pretty graphic parts, like when Blob eats people and when Multiple Man is sent to blow up Parliament, Emma Frost's school, and the X-Men, and when the sentinel guys attack Xavier's school and kill a bunch of mutants


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

^A little Deadpool is a good read. you just can't help but laugh at the stuff that guy does lol. I think I read that ultimate X men comic or something like that it was pretty brutal I'm not used to seeing X men characters just die like that (Nightcraler drowns, Multiple man makes himself into a suicide bomber or Blob getting his head bitten off) I seriously said holy**** when I first read it.

@ Chris2012: It just came off to me as uber geeky lmao the way I was talking about DBZ all serious like stating power levels as well as little stuff most people probably didn't care about. (Fun fact: Piccolo is to Nameks as Broly is to Saiyans lol). 

To be honest I've only been into anime again just recently. Sure when I was a kid I was completely addicted to them, I watched anything as long as it was anime but through the years it all just looked stupid to me, it was always the same cliche shows, the same predictable heros, the same stupid fan service situations nothing that really makes you think so I stopped watching... until maybe 1 1/2 yrs ago (I guess) I saw a fresh new anime that nobody noticed it had virtually no action just pure dialogue but the dialogue was gold, the unique story, circumstances and well developed characters captivated me so much that it redeemed my love of anime (I still have a strict criterion though).

My advice is just look for a genre your most comfortable with. You don't have to like every anime, and it doesn't mean that just because a lot of people watch that anime then its automatically good (Christ no) Naruto isn't even close to my top 20 so is Bleach. You could also try to read a little bit of comics if you can tolerate a huge inconsistencies, a few months ago I was reading "Lucifer" and its been good so far.

@ FireIsTheCleanser: Thanks for naming that white cat I can never remember his name lol.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Cynical said:


> 1 1/2 yrs ago (I guess) I saw *a fresh new anime* that nobody noticed it had virtually no action just pure dialogue but the dialogue was gold, the unique story, circumstances and well developed characters captivated me so much that it redeemed my love of anime (I still have a strict criterion though).


What was the anime?


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

The street fighter characters are closer to the fighting ability of the characters in dragonball. When Goku was still a kid.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> What was the anime?










Spice and Wolf an extremely good anime for people who have an attention span that last more than 3 sec lol


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

someguy8 said:


> The street fighter characters are closer to the fighting ability of the characters in dragonball. When Goku was still a kid.


yeah right, lol, the power of dbz characters are so exaggerated that they contradict themselves, It took Piccolo and Goku to lift a small school bus when Goku wasn't even level 1, he was just regular Goku. There are many characters from Marvel who like Juggernaut and Hulk who can lift army tanks, I am only comparing them in strength. The kamehameha move is so exaggerated that it's not even funny, in one scene Goku was doing the kamehameha and they went to another scene that showed earth and a blast that covered a region the size of a country from what was showed, so why didn't that blast not even reach the people in the city? They didn't feel it, but the blast showed on the planet was the size of at least a country??? Doesn't make sense. You would think that Goku is so powerful that he can take hits from a car and not flinch. A scene of Goku and Krillen and others lying on the grass, Krillen decides to test Goku and throws a small rock at his head. It hurt Goku enough to make him scream. You would think that someone who can destroy an entire planet with 1 blast would be able to take a hit of a small rock. Can Goku even take a bullet? I know many characters from either Marvel or DC who can take bullets to the chest, face, etc without a scratch on them. Goku wouldn't have been able to reach the level he did if he wasn't given so many chances to come back from the dead. In other superhero worlds, once you die, it's over. Not only that but the time chamber also is a reason why Goku and the others reached their levels, and let's not forget about the sensu beans, about to get defeat and his energy goes back up like nothing happen.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> yeah right, lol, the power of dbz characters are so exaggerated that they contradict themselves, It took Piccolo and Goku to lift a small school bus when Goku wasn't even level 1, he was just regular Goku. There are many characters from Marvel who like Juggernaut and Hulk who can lift army tanks, I am only comparing them in strength. The kamehameha move is so exaggerated that it's not even funny, in one scene Goku was doing the kamehameha and they went to another scene that showed earth and a blast that covered a region the size of a country from what was showed, so why didn't that blast not even reach the people in the city? They didn't feel it, but the blast showed on the planet was the size of at least a country??? Doesn't make sense. You would think that Goku is so powerful that he can take hits from a car and not flinch. A scene of Goku and Krillen and others lying on the grass, Krillen decides to test Goku and throws a small rock at his head. It hurt Goku enough to make him scream. You would think that someone who can destroy an entire planet with 1 blast would be able to take a hit of a small rock. Can Goku even take a bullet? I know many characters from either Marvel or DC who can take bullets to the chest, face, etc without a scratch on them. Goku wouldn't have been able to reach the level he did if he wasn't given so many chances to come back from the dead. In other superhero worlds, once you die, it's over. Not only that but the time chamber also is a reason why Goku and the others reached their levels, and let's not forget about the sensu beans, about to get defeat and his energy goes back up like nothing happen.


Well...bullets hurt. And it's not like they're in their "We have to defeat this guy that can destroy the universe" mode all the time, when they're on Namek they learn to suppress their power, only increasing it the instant they attack, instead of raising it for the full fight. And for the record if you've ever read basically anything from Marvel or DC lots of characters die only to come back to life again, that's how they sometimes explain people losing their powers, or gaining back their powers if they had lost them, or enhancing their powers


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well...bullets hurt. And it's not like they're in their "We have to defeat this guy that can destroy the universe" mode all the time, when they're on Namek they learn to suppress their power, only increasing it the instant they attack, instead of raising it for the full fight. And for the record if you've ever read basically anything from Marvel or DC lots of characters die only to come back to life again, that's how they sometimes explain people losing their powers, or gaining back their powers if they had lost them, or enhancing their powers


explain how the size of a blast that covers a region on a planet the size of at least an entire country fails to reach the people in the city even though the blast is near it??? like I said, they exaggerate a lot of DBZ, they contradict themselves. Which one is it? Either the blast is really that powerful or it's not?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> explain how the size of a blast that covers a region on a planet the size of at least an entire country fails to reach the people in the city even though the blast is near it??? like I said, they exaggerate a lot of DBZ, they contradict themselves. Which one is it? Either the blast is really that powerful or it's not?


Well maybe it could've been just that powerful, but it's not Earth-616 of DBZ, it could've been a desolate wasteland for all you know, and how big a country are you talking about here.(which volume are you talking btw?)

And of course it exaggerated, how else would you explain people who can't shatter stone pillars with a punch being able to take out a guy who goes around conquering/destroying planets for a living, despite the fact that he's the weakest one of his family


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well maybe it could've been just that powerful, but it's not Earth-616 of DBZ, it could've been a desolate wasteland for all you know, and how big a country are you talking about here.(which volume are you talking btw?)
> 
> And of course it exaggerated, how else would you explain people who can't shatter stone pillars with a punch being able to take out a guy who goes around conquering/destroying planets for a living, despite the fact that he's the weakest one of his family


this is what is bad about dbz, what they show is not accurate with what they say


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

That was so terrible I cannot even begin to put into words how bad that was.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

You could always think that since they are with friends and family they're pretty much relaxed and not all serious like so they can say/react to things like that. I mean come on even in real life you're not gonna whine like a little ***** if your enemy hits you (you're in a fight plus the adrenaline kicks in), but you might acknowledge the pain if a friend does something similar while you both were just screwing around and relaxed...

Goku as a kid could actually take bullets to the head, and body without protection he says it stings a bit. Specially the scene where Goku gets shot in the head as a kid.... they don't show that on tv though, apparently showing kids getting a bullet to the head is bad (who knew right?).

I don't particularly remember that scene you're talking about about a country wide kameha.... I remember a island wide (I think) and more particularly in those scenes the kameha isn't that big actually. I believe when they zoom out to show its effects its more of the light emitted by the move and not the actual blast radius.

Not to say there aren't any inconsistencies but that's always a given in shows like this.


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of both.

Interesting story.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Super Dragonball fighter Z would be a good title.

Interesting. But like someone said already, the street fighter guys would probably not be able to beat DragonBall kid Goku, nevermind a full super saiyan. 

Ryu or Akuma might win against General Tao or any of the original Dragonball human fighters though.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I think they could beat kid Goku and maybe even grown up Goku at the start of saiyan saga Goku before he died for the first time.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> yeah right, lol, the power of dbz characters are so exaggerated that they contradict themselves, It took Piccolo and Goku to lift a small school bus when Goku wasn't even level 1, he was just regular Goku. There are many characters from Marvel who like Juggernaut and Hulk who can lift army tanks, I am only comparing them in strength. The kamehameha move is so exaggerated that it's not even funny, in one scene Goku was doing the kamehameha and they went to another scene that showed earth and a blast that covered a region the size of a country from what was showed, so why didn't that blast not even reach the people in the city? They didn't feel it, but the blast showed on the planet was the size of at least a country??? Doesn't make sense. You would think that Goku is so powerful that he can take hits from a car and not flinch. A scene of Goku and Krillen and others lying on the grass, Krillen decides to test Goku and throws a small rock at his head. It hurt Goku enough to make him scream. You would think that someone who can destroy an entire planet with 1 blast would be able to take a hit of a small rock. Can Goku even take a bullet? I know many characters from either Marvel or DC who can take bullets to the chest, face, etc without a scratch on them. Goku wouldn't have been able to reach the level he did if he wasn't given so many chances to come back from the dead. In other superhero worlds, once you die, it's over. Not only that but the time chamber also is a reason why Goku and the others reached their levels, and let's not forget about the sensu beans, about to get defeat and his energy goes back up like nothing happen.


You can just watch Street Fighter cartoons/movies and tell the power of the fighters isnt on the same scale as DBZ. I think the biggest showcase of power shown in street fighter is Akuma destroying a submarine. And that was done with a special ability not his normal punching power. The most i could believe is that the strongest character, Oni, could go even with Raditz...But i still feel like thats a stretch.

I guess you could say anyone who knows how to do the raging demon could kill any DBZ character. But that isnt easy to hit with. Especially against people who can fly faster than a jet.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

someguy8 said:


> You can just watch Street Fighter cartoons/movies and tell the power of the fighters isnt on the same scale as DBZ. I think the biggest showcase of power shown in street fighter is Akuma destroying a submarine. And that was done with a special ability not his normal punching power. The most i could believe is that the strongest character, Oni, could go even with Raditz...But i still feel like thats a stretch.
> 
> I guess you could say anyone who knows how to do the raging demon could kill any DBZ character. But that isnt easy to hit with. Especially against people who can fly faster than a jet.


What is known as a fact is that the earliest Akuma destroyed an island, that was only a taste of his power and that's not even Shin Akuma (me, lol) who is much stronger than that. His raging demon sends his opponents straight to hell where no man returns from. There are no 3 wishes, no sensu beans, no time chamber, none of that. Imagine if Shin Akuma goes in a time chamber for 1 year, much stronger than he already is.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Why even compare DBZ to SF? I don't even see the humans of DBZ(Krillin, Yamcha and Tien) having trouble against SF guys:blank


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

To be fair, as powerful as the Shun Goku Satsu (Raging Demon) is, it's totally avoidable. Gen stopped it, Bison survived it, Gouken stopped it, and Gill survived it. And while Akuma's Alpha/SF3 feats are awesome, Roshi reducing a moon to dust seems to be far beyond those.

Shin Akuma's Capcom Fighting Evolution ending that has him destroying meteors is cool, but unfortunately non-canon. That's the best feat he's ever had.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Was a major fan of DBZ (and to a lesser degree GT) when I was younger. Watched the entire series from beginning to end last year and had some good nostalgic fun.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> What is known as a fact is that the earliest Akuma destroyed an island,


And this is why street fighter is just as inconsistant as DBZ. Early Akuma destroyed an entire island by punching the ground yet he needs to use Tensho Kaireki Jin to destroy a submarine. A move he didnt learn until street fighter 3. And if he can punch islands to death then why doesnt everyone he punch just explode? You could say because people like Ryu and Ken are tough guys but normal human beings get hit by the street fighter cast and they still survive. So yea...



> that was only a taste of his power and that's not even Shin Akuma (me, lol) who is much stronger than that.


Im not even sure if Shin Akuma is canon. Hes never been apart of the official story. Just a recolored akuma secret boss for gameplay sakes. Even Oni is just a "what if" character. People like to say he doesnt go Shin Akuma so he doesnt kill someone too easily, but there have been times in the story where being stronger than he is would of been very helpful. Like getting Ryu back from Gouken.



> His raging demon sends his opponents straight to hell where no man returns from.


After Raging Demon is done the person is just lying down and dead not stuck in hell. Its just supposed to destroy their soul.



> Imagine if Shin Akuma goes in a time chamber for 1 year, much stronger than he already is.


Someone from street fighter training for a year isnt the same as a dbz character. In the dragonball universe fighting ability and physical strength through training is limitless. If you lived in the dragonball world you could go from benching 200 to 3000 pounds just if you trained hard enough and then keep going from there. The StreetFighter universe is definatley more condensed in that area. Not as much as the real world but no where close to db. I dont think Ryu can even lift over 1k lbs. And even if he could, training for a year wouldnt allow him to double that weight. Not in his world.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

someguy8 said:


> Someone from the street fighter training for a year isnt the same as a dbz character. In the dragonball universe fighting ability and physical strength through training is limitless. If you lived in the dragonball world you could go from benching 200 to 3000 pounds just if you trained hard enough and then keep going from there. The StreetFighter universe is definatley more condensed in that area. Not as much as the real world but no where close to db. I dont think Ryu can even lift over 1k lbs. And even if he could, training for a year wouldnt allow him to double that weight. Not in his world.


I guess if dbz characters go to the sf world they will no longer be so powerful, we are talking about a world where animals talk and people are given 3 wishes from a big dragon and adults can be kids again (goku). etc...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> I guess if dbz characters go to the sf world they will no longer be so powerful, we are talking about a world where animals talk and people are given 3 wishes from a big dragon and adults can be kids again (goku). etc...


Actually if they went to sf world, they would be as strong as they were in the DBZ world, but they wouldn't be able to get stronger so easily, just switching worlds doesn't depower them


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

You seriously have a problem with those 3 wishes don't you lol cause you mention it in almost all of your posts... 

The dragon balls themselves are just a unique aspect of the DBZ universe which adds flavor to the series. Every show has that in some form, and sometimes its even more ridiculous(TTGL). If you enjoy watching realistic fighting anime then I suggest watching Virtua fighter or Hajime no Ippo instead but you shouldn't slam a show because you think an aspect of it is ridiculous, because if another person for example loves Baki the Grappler can say the same thing with SF saying they're fighting techniques are bs and unrealistic.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> I guess if dbz characters go to the sf world they will no longer be so powerful, we are talking about a world where animals talk and people are given 3 wishes from a big dragon and adults can be kids again (goku). etc...


I suppose if switching worlds changes your power to what it would be as if you have exsisted there your entire life. Like in marvel vs capcom where SF chars have stronger/more ridiculous powers and abilities. Not how i see it but im not gonna nitpick your way anymore.

And just for the record im a bigger SF fan than DBZ.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

maybe some snk characters-art of fighting,king of fighters,fatal fury 

iori yagami,ryo and yuri sakazai, HOA SHOTOKEN!!!!!! ryuji yamazaki ( my favorite) he always carries his stiletto.duck king rugal,geese howard.


----------

